# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Santa Barbara/Սանտա Բարբարա

## Rhayader

Զարմացած էի, որ Ակումբում այս ֆիլմաշարի մասին թեմա չկա
Սանտա-Բարբարան 80-ականներին ու 90-ականների առաջին կեսին նկարահանված սերիալ է, որի 2137 սերիաներ են ցուցադրվել:
Սանտա-Բարբարան անվանել են «հնարավոր է՝ վատագույն հեռուստաշոու երբևէ»: Ֆիլմի գործողություններից հինգ տարի առաջ մահացած Չենինգ Քեյփվելի մահվան մեջ ֆիլմի տարբեր պահերի մեղադրում են գրեթե բոլոր գլխավոր հերոսներին:
Երբ Մեյսոնի վրա կրակում են ու նա կոմայի մեջ է ընկնում, նա գնում է դրախտ, որտեղ աստված Սանտա-Բարբարա է դիտում :LOL:  ու նա ասում է. ես կարծում էի՝ դու ատում ես այդ ֆիլմը:
Ասածս ի՞նչ է՝ ես ատում եմ Սանտա-Բարբարան :LOL:  բայց սկզբից մինչև վերջ նայել եմ: Իսկ դու՞ք:

----------

kyahi (31.07.2010), Skeptic (31.07.2010), SSS (31.07.2010), VisTolog (01.08.2010), Գանգրահեր (12.11.2010), Ուլուանա (31.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.07.2010), Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## kyahi

Օհ ինչ խոսք Սանտա-Բարբարաի մասին լսել եմ ամբողջ մանկությանս ընթացքում, բայց շատ քիչ սերիաներ եմ տեսել, մենակ հիշում եմ, որ լույսերը անջատում էին, մենք ինչ-որ մարտկոցախառը հեռուստացույց ունեիքն, լրիվ հարևանները գալիս էին մեր տուն :Sad: 
Ամենատափակ սերիալնա, որ կարող էին երբևէ մարդիկ հնարել, ինձ հաճախ թվում էր, որ սցենարիստը մահացելա, դրա համար սցենար չունեն ու անկապ խաղում են :LOL:  Բայց էն գլխավոր հերոսը ինչ-որ սիրունիկ էր, Լուիս- Միգել էր, Սան- Խեսո էր չեմ հիշում, խուճուճ մազերով էր :Love: 
Բայց կարելիա գտնել ու տեսնել սկզբից մինչև վերջ :Shok:  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (31.07.2010), Skeptic (31.07.2010), Yellow Raven (03.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (31.07.2010)

----------


## SSS

Տատիկիս սիրած սերիալն էր,լույս չեղած տարիներին էր, լեվի լույս ունեինք հարևաններով հավաքվում նայում էինք...ԱԱԱԱ հիշում եմ ,որ տառերը գրելիս են կամարներից հետո մի հատ մերկ աղջկա ստվեր էին ցույց տալիս ու ես ու եղբայրս ամեն անգամ անհամբեր սպասում էինք եդ պահին...
Խուճուճ մազերովը Կրուզն էր  Իդենի ամուսինը :LOL:  Մեկ էլ հիշում եմ որ ամեն հերոսի դերասանը մի տաս անգամ փոխվում էր...
Կաշմառ էր..

----------

kyahi (31.07.2010), Lion (20.10.2010), Sagittarius (01.08.2010), ՆանՍ (31.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.07.2010), Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Վայ իմ տատիկի սիրած սերիալն էլ էր  :Jpit:  Էտ սերիալը ես սեզոնային եմ նայել, ամառները, որ գյուղ էի գնում տատս նայում էր հարևանի տանը, ինձ էլ հետը տանում էր, որ մենակ չմնամ, ես էլ իրենց հետ նայում էի )))) տենց մեկ էլ <Դիկայա Ռոզա> սերիալ կար էն թվերին ու դա էլ էինք նայում: Պարապ մարդու օրը կտրվի, ոչ հաց կար ուտելու, ոչ լույս կար մի կարգին բանով զբաղվելու ու ամբողջ օրը մարդիկ պարապությունից կամ սերիալ էին նայում/հատուկ նայելու համար ակումլյատորներ էին գտնում/, կամ սվիտեր գործում  :Jpit: 
Մի տատիկ կար ասում էր, որ ես մեռնեմ կգաք ինձ կպատմեք գերեզմանում ինչ ավարտ ունեցավ Սանտա Բարբառան :Jpit:  տատս էլ ասում էր ով մեռած, ով սաղ կլինի թե երբ կպրծնի... Ճիշտ էլ ասում էր համա, իրենք մահացան սերիալը հլա շարունակվում էր... 
Էլ Մեյսոն, Էլ Կրուզ իրա հավերժ սեր Իդենով, Իդենի անկապ դեմք քուր Քելին, էլ եսիմ ովքեր  :Jpit: 
Ու ինչքան հիշում եմ անավարտ մնաց  :Think: 

*SSS* ջան, հատուկ քեզ ու եղբորդ համար, վայելեք հին օրերի քաղցր հուշերը  :Rolleyes:  :Jpit: 



Մոտս, որ Սանտա Բարբառա են ասում, ուզումա տեղի համալսարանի անունը որպես, ուզումա հյուրանոցը կամ քաղաքը, առաջինը մտքումս վերևի երաժշտություննա  :Blush:

----------

kyahi (31.07.2010), One_Way_Ticket (01.08.2010), Rhayader (31.07.2010), Shah (31.07.2010), Smokie (12.02.2016), Մանուլ (31.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.07.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Հետաքրքիր ա... Բարբարան հիշելու համար շատ փոքր եմ, բայց փաստն էն ա, որ էտ կամարներն անգիր հիշում եմ, ու դրա երաժշտությունը :Think: :
Բայց ավելի շատ «Զամառաշկան» եմ հիշում :Love:

----------


## Երկնային

_տենաս Կռուզն ու Իդնը վերջն իրար հետ կմնա՞ն_

----------

kyahi (31.07.2010), Rhayader (31.07.2010), Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## kyahi

ԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ :LOL:  Բացեց :LOL:  :LOL:  ես էլ եմ հիշում դրա երաժշտությունը ու կամարները :LOL: 



> Խուճուճ մազերովը Կրուզն էր Իդենի ամուսինը


ՕՕՕՕՕՕՕ, հա էլի հիշում էի, որ Լուիս-Միգելոտ անուն էր :LOL:

----------


## ՆանՍ

Ես էլ էս երաժշտությունը մինչև  հիմա անգիր  հիշում  եմ :Smile:  Հա մեկ էլ հիշում  եմ, որ երեխեքով մնում-մնում էն Կռուզի ձևերն  էինք  անում. էն, որ պիստալետը վերև  պահած պատի  հետևից արագ դուրս էր գալիս, մտնում էր մի  ուրիշ  պատի  հետև :LOL:  Մեկ  էլ հիշում  եմ,  որ  մի անեկդոտ կար.(էն սերիաների  ժամանակ էր, երբ Իդենը ընկել էր  չգիտեմորտեղից ու անվասայլակով  էր) 
Իդենը գալիսա Կռուզի  մոտ,  ասում ա.
-Կռուզ, մի  բան  ասեմ,կանես?: 
-Ասա:
-Նստեմ  մեջքիդ ,  կտանես?: :LOL: 

Բա էն Սիսիին  հիշում եք?, որ  սաղ աշխարհից երեխա ուներ, օրը մեկի մասին  իմանում էինք :LOL:

----------

AniwaR (11.11.2010), Rhayader (31.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (31.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ժողովուրդ, ձեր «Զամառաշկաներն» ու մնացած ժամանակակից զիբիլը քննարկելու համար գնացեք ու առանձին թեմաներ բացեք: Թողեք մենք մեր վինտաժը վայելենք:
Հիշու՞մ եք, որ Կրուզն ու Իդենը թաքնվում էին ոստիկանությունից, ու մի հատ բժիշկ իրանց թաքցնում էր՝ վրաներն էքսպերիմենտներ անելով: Բա որ Իդենին ինչ-որ մանյակ էր գողացել:

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Ժողովուրդ, ինձ մեկը կհիշացնի Սիսին ով էր էդ կինոյում, որովհետև մենակ իրա անունն եմ հիշում :Jpit:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ժողովուրդ, ինձ մեկը կհիշացնի Սիսին ով էր էդ կինոյում, որովհետև մենակ իրա անունն եմ հիշում


Կարծեմ Իդենի պապան էր  :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (31.07.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Սիսին ,կարծեմ, Իդենի պապան էր: 

Վայ, ես էլ  միևնույն ժամանակ ասեցի ու  հիմա չգիտեմ ոնց ջնջեմ

----------

A.r.p.i. (31.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Սիսին ,կարծեմ, Իդենի պապան էր: 
> 
> Վայ, ես էլ  միևնույն ժամանակ ասեցի ու  հիմա չգիտեմ ոնց ջնջեմ


Ճիշտն ասած, Սիսին հերոսների կեսից շատի պապան էր :LOL:

----------

Ուլուանա (31.07.2010), Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Ճիշտն ասած, Սիսին հերոսների կեսից շատի պապան էր


Համ էլ կինոյի տղու աները :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իմ համար կինոյի տղեն Մեյսոնն էր. խելացի պոֆիգիստ:

----------

Rhayader (31.07.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Իմ համար կինոյի տղեն Մեյսոնն էր. խելացի պոֆիգիստ:


 Եթե դու  էն  ժամանակ Մեյսոնին ես շատ  սիրել, ուրեմն աչքիս հիմա  դու  հաստատ մորուք  ունես, ճիշտ  եմ?

----------


## kyahi

Իսկ ես արդեն սկսում եմ փոշմանել, որ սերիալը շատ քիչ եմ տեսել ::}:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.07.2010), Մանուլ (31.07.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե դու  էն  ժամանակ Մեյսոնին ես շատ  սիրել, ուրեմն աչքիս հիմա  դու  հաստատ մորուք  ունես, ճիշտ  եմ?


Չունեմ
  

Մի քիչ էլ կենսագրություն  - Իհարկե Մեյսոնի դերասանի:

----------

Rhayader (31.07.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Մենք մի հարևան ունեինք, Բաքվից էին եկել. ասում էր,  որ  էդ փախփախի ժամանակ  էլ ինքնաթիռի  մեջ սաղ Սանտա Բարբարա էին նայում:

Հիմա տեսնում ես? Kyahi ջան ինչ մեծ բան ես կորցրել :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:33 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:30 ----------




> Չունեմ
>   
> 
> Մի քիչ էլ կենսագրություն  - Իհարկե Մեյսոնի դերասանի:


Դե էդ էն սերիաներն էին, որ հլը թրաշ չէր  պահել :Smile: , իմ տեսած վերջինների մեջ ահագին  մորուք ուներ, կարողա?  էդ  վախտ Ջուլիան էր  մահացել:

----------

Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

Ոնց էի սիրում էս սերիալը, ամեն օր տատիկիս հետ նստում նայում էի: 
Ամենաշատը հագուստներն էին դուրս գալիս, անհամբեր սպասում էի թե երբ պիտի մեծանամ, որ իրանց նման հագնվեմ :LOL: : Մի հատ էլ բացասական կերպար կար` Ռոբերտ Բար, շատ հմայիչ տղամարդ էր, իրան էի շատ հավանում: 
Նենց կուզենայի մի անգամ էլ ցույց տային  :LOL: :

----------


## kyahi

> Kyahi ջան ինչ մեծ բան ես կորցրել


Դե գոնե քննարկամը կմասնակցեի, Իդենին կիմանայի, Կրուզին չէի խառնի Լուիս-Միգելի հետ :Sad:  ու հիշելու բան կունենաի :Sad:   :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման բացելու առաջ համոզվեք, որ ճիշտ բաժնում եք բացում: Թեման տեղափոխվում է Սերիալներ բաժին:*

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Սանտա-Բարբարա...  :Love:  1989թ-ից սկսած նայել եմ մի քանի տարի, նույնիսկ մի ժամանակ երբ ցերեկներն էին ցույց տալիս, դպրոցից գալիս էի տուն, մամաս պատմում էր, թե էդ օրվա սերիալում ինչ ա եղել  :LOL: 

Ամենաշատը Ջինային ու մարդուն էի սիրում, ախմախ կերպարներ էին  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (31.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Դե էդ էն սերիաներն էին, որ հլը թրաշ չէր  պահել, իմ տեսած վերջինների մեջ ահագին  մորուք ուներ, կարողա?  էդ  վախտ Ջուլիան էր  մահացել:


Ջուլիան մինչև վերջ էլ կենդանի ա :LOL:  Մեյսոնին էին կարծում, որ մահացել է, անհետացել էր ու ներկայանում էր որպես «Սաննի Սպրոկետ»)))
Թարմացում. սորրի, Ջուլիային խառնել էի Ջինայի հետ :Blush:

----------


## SSS

> *SSS* ջան, հատուկ քեզ ու եղբորդ համար, վայելեք հին օրերի քաղցր հուշերը


Վայ փաստորեն եդքան էլ մերկ չէր, լողազգեստ էր...
Մի սերիա կար,են որ Իդենն ու Կրուզը գնացել էին ճամփորդության ու իրար հետ արգենտինական  տանգո էին պարում, տատիկս հուզվել լացում էր եդ տեսարանից,ես էլ հետը :LOL:  Բա հիշում եք,որ Իդենի թարգմանիչն էր փոխվել,անդուր ձայն ուներ,ես նենց ծանր տարա :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Չեք պատկերացնում էս թեման իմ մոտ ինչքան մանկական քաղցր հուշեր ա արթնացնում  :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ Սանտա-Բարբարայի շնորհիվ առաջին անգամ իմացա, թե իզնասիլովածը, բեռեմեննայան ու էլի մի քանի բաներ ինչ են նշանակում  :LOL:

----------

kyahi (31.07.2010), Մանուլ (31.07.2010), ՆանՍ (11.11.2010), Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Իսկ ես՝ թե ինչ ա նշանակում գեյ)))

----------

kyahi (31.07.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Էրեխեք, էս ինչ մանրամասն եք հիշում, ինձ բացել ա  :LOL:  Ես ձեզանից մեծ էի էդ ժամանակ, բայց էդքան լավ չեմ հիշում։ Ես էլ էի նայում, մի հատ դեբիլ հարևանի աղջիկ ունեինք, մեկ–մեկ իրեն ասում էի էրեկ ինչ եղա՞վ, եթե նայած չէի լինում, ու սա սկսում էր 40րոպե պատմել, եթե սերիան 40 րոպե էր տևել։ Ու սենց. տղեն եկավ, աղջիկը գնաց, տղեն ասեց, աղջիկը պատասխանեց, ու էդ ընթացքում, պետք ա գլխի ընկնեիր, թե տվյալ պահին տղեն ով ա, աղջիկը ով։ Ախպերս գժվում, հիստերիայի մեջ էր ընկնում, որ ես դրան ասում էի պատմի, ճիշտն ասած կեսից ես էլ էի փոշմանում, բայց արդեն ուշ էր լինում։ Էդ աղջիկը որ ամուսնացավ, ամենաշատը ախպերս էր ուրախացել, որ էլ կինո չի լսելու իրա կատարմամբ  :LOL:  Ես էլ ամենաշատը Մեյսոնին էի սիրում, շատ սիրուն էր, էն որ հիշողությունը կորցրել էր իբր, կայֆ քանթրի էր երգում, էդ ա լավ տպավորվել, դրանից հետո վաբշե սիրեցի  :LOL:  Մեկ էլ Տեդին էի սիրում, լավն էր։ Մեկ էլ էն առաջին Կելիին, որ ֆորեստ Գամպի մեջ էլ ա խաղում։ Մեկ էլ էն ժամանակ իմ համար շատ հավես էր, նայում ու նախանձում էի, որ մեզ մոտ էլ տենց լինի, որ Սիսին միլիոնատեր էր, բայց իրա էրեխեքը իրենց սեփական ռեստորանում մատուցող էին աշխատում։  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (31.07.2010), Smokie (12.02.2016), ՆանՍ (11.11.2010), Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## Elmo

Իսկ մեր սև ու սպիտակ լամպերով հեռուստացույցը ինչ-որ խնդիր ուներ Սանտա Բարբարան ցուցադրող ալիքը բռնելու հետ, դրա համար էլ չէինք նայում: Բախտներս բերել էր էլի: Մի քանի սերիաներ հարևանների տանը նայել եմ, ինչ-որ էնքան երկար կինո էր, որ դերասանները մեռնում եին ու փոփոխվում: Արդյունքում առաջին սերիայում նույն հերոսի փոխարեն 1254-րդ սերիայում նույնիսկ ուրիշ սեռի դերասան կարելի էր տեսնել:

----------

Rhayader (31.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, էդ տարիների իմ ամենասիրած սերիալն էր  :Love: ։ Ես էլ եմ սկզբից նայել։ Մինչև վերջ չէ, բայց մի 7-8 տարի նայել եմ։Ուղղակի վերջերում մի պահ սկսել էին ցերեկները ցույց տալ, ես էլ ուսանող էի, չէի կարող նայել էդ ժամերին, համ էլ արդեն լսել էի, որ վերջում Իդենը մեռնում ա, ու նայելու ցանկությունս կորել էր. ես էդ դարդին հաստատ չէի դիմանա...  :Sad:  Բայց դե պետք ա փաստեմ, որ սերիալը շռայլորեն ընդգրկում ա մանկությանս մի մասն ու ամբողջ պատանեկությունս։  :LOL:  

Ուրեմն ասեմ. հիշում եմ սերիալի համարյա բոլոր հերոսներին՝ անուն–ազգանուններով, ազգակցական, անձնական և այլ տեսակի բոլոր կապերով, մութ անցյալներով ու պայծառ կամ ոչ այնքան ապագաներով։  :LOL:  Նենց որ ով ինչ հարց ունի, տվեք, ամենայն հավանականությամբ կկարողանամ պատասխանել  :Jpit: ։ Ես նույնիսկ մի հատ տետր էի պահում էդ ժամանակ, որի մեջ ցուցակագրում էի սերիալների բոլոր հերոսներին անուն–ազգանուններով, հնարավորության դեպքում՝ նաև դերասանների, սցենարի հեղինակների ու ռեժիսորների անուններով  :LOL: ։ Ի դեպ, «Սանտա Բարբարայի» հերոսների ցուցակը մի քանի հարյուր անունից էր բաղկացած։ 




> Հիշու՞մ եք, որ Կրուզն ու Իդենը թաքնվում էին ոստիկանությունից, ու մի հատ բժիշկ իրանց թաքցնում էր՝ վրաներն էքսպերիմենտներ անելով: Բա որ Իդենին ինչ-որ մանյակ էր գողացել:


Էդ կարծեմ Իդենն ու Կրուզը չէին. Կելլին ու Ջեֆրին էին (լուսաբանում. Կելլին Իդենի քույրն էր, Սիսիի դուստրը, իսկ Ջեֆրին, ինչպես հետո պարզվեց, Մեյսոնի եղբայրն էր, բայց ոչ Սիսիից, այլ ուրիշից, ուղղակի մայրն էր ընդհանուր, մայրն էլ Պամելան էր՝ Սիսիի նախկին կանանցից մեկը  :LOL: ), որոնց վրա ինչ–որ գիտնական էքսպերիմենտներ էր անում։ Կելլին էդ ժամանակ փախած էր, որովհետև մեղադրանք կար վրան, ու էդ փախուստի արկածների մեջ հանդիպել էր Ջեֆրիին, ու հետո միասին հայտնվել էին էդ գիտնականի մոտ։ 

Մեյսոնը շատերի սիրելի հերոսն էր։ Համենայնդեպս, իմ իմացած բոլոր մարդիկ, ովքեր էդ սերիալը նայում էին, Մեյսոնին էին սիրում։ Իսկ ես Իդենին ու Կրուզին էի սիրում միշտ, նաև Տեդին ու Ջուլիային։ 

Բայց Մեյսոնի դերասանը հետո փոխվեց, առաջինը շատ ավելի հաջող էր, բայց երկրորդին էլ ընտելացանք, «ուտվում էր», ոչինչ, ի տարբերություն այլ կերպարների փոխված դերասանների, որոնցից շատերին տենց էլ չհամակերպվեցի... 




> Մի հատ էլ բացասական կերպար կար` Ռոբերտ Բար, շատ հմայիչ տղամարդ էր, իրան էի շատ հավանում:


Ես դրան հեչ չէի սիրում։ Ինձ համար հեչ էլ հմայիչ չէր, բա որ Իդենին էլ Կրուզից խլեց մի պահ, լրիվ աչքիս գրողը դառավ  :Beee: ։ Բայց իրան շատ աղջիկներ էին սիրում, հիշում եմ։ Իրա՝ սերիալում հայտնվելու շրջանում մեր ինստիտուտի լսարաններից մեկի նստարանի վրա մի օր նույնիսկ սենց մի գրություն գտա. Robert Bar, I am crazy about you։  :LOL:  




> Ամենաշատը Ջինային ու մարդուն էի սիրում, ախմախ կերպարներ էին


Դրանք դեմք էին. կինոյի ամենազվարճալի ու հնարամիտ կերպարները, իհարկե, նաև խարդախ  :LOL: ։ Բայց ահագին համուհոտ էին տալիս սերիալին։ Իրար էլ լավ սազում էին, ափսոս, նրանց համակեցությունը երկար չտևեց։




> Ի դեպ Սանտա-Բարբարայի շնորհիվ առաջին անգամ իմացա, թե իզնասիլովածը, բեռեմեննայան ու էլի մի քանի բաներ ինչ են նշանակում


Վայ, լսի, ես էլ եմ изнасиловать բառը «Սանտա Բարբարայի» շնորհիվ իմացել  :LOL: ։ Նույնիսկ կարող եմ ասել, թե կոնկրետ ում էին изнасиловать արել, երբ առաջին անգամ լսեցի էդ բառը  :LOL: ։ Մի հատ Կրիստի կար, որը քույրն էր Մերիի, որն էլ монашка էր, ու որին սիրում էր Մեյսոնը։ Էդ Կրիստիին բռնաբարել էր իր сводный брат Ստիվը (сводный բառն էլ էդտեղ լսեցի առաջին անգամ) ու սպառնացել էր, որ եթե խոստովանի, որ ինքն ա բռնաբարել, կսպանի Կրիստիին, ու ստիպել էր, որ մեղքը գցի խեղճ Տեդի վրա։ Ու տենց երկար ժամանակ Տեդը մեղադրյալ էր, մինչև բացահայտվեց իրականությունը ու Ստիվին բռնեցին  :LOL: ։ Բայց քանի որ էդ Ստիվը Կրիստիին առանձնակի դաժանությամբ էր բռնաբարել, նաև ծեծելով ու լուրջ մարմնական վնասվածքներ հասցնելով, ես էդ ժամանակ սկզբում կարծել էի, թե изнасиловать նշանակում ա դաժանորեն ծեծել  ::}:   :LOL: ։





> Մեյսոնին էին կարծում, որ մահացել է, անհետացել էր ու ներկայանում էր որպես «Սաննի Սպրոկետ»)))


Հա, էն էր, չէ՞, որ, Մեյսոնն էդ շրջանում իբր անձի երկատում ուներ՝ раздвоение личности  :LOL: ։ Ի դեպ, էդ երևույթի մասին էլ եմ առաջին անգամ «Սանտա Բարբարայից» իմացել։ Ու Մեյսոնը մեկ Սաննի էր դառնում, մեկ Մեյսոն, չէ՞։  :LOL: ։


Ի դեպ, սերիալի սցենարի հեղինակներն էին Բրիջիտ Դոբսոն ու Ջերոմ Դոբսոն ամուսինները։ Ու խոսակցություններ էին պտտվում, որ մարդ ու կնիկ ամեն գիշեր քնում, մի երազ են տեսնում, հետո վեր են կենում ու գրի առնում՝ «Սանտա Բարբարայի» հերթական սերիայի տեսքով  :LOL: ։

----------

Farfalla (31.07.2010), kyahi (31.07.2010), Rhayader (31.07.2010), Smokie (11.11.2010), Լուսաբեր (31.07.2010), Մանուլ (31.07.2010), ՆանՍ (11.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.08.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Սանտա-Բարբարա...  1989թ-ից սկսած նայել եմ մի քանի տարի...


 1989?? Էդքան վաղուցվանից ցույց ե՞ն տվել  :Shok: : Ասում էին, որ մինչև 2006 թիվը պիտի շարունակվի: Էն ժամանակ էնքան հեռու էր թվում էդ 2006-ը  :Smile: : 
 Ես փոքր էի, որ ցույց էին տալիս, մենակ երաժշտությունն եմ հիշում ու Սիսիի անունը  :Jpit: :  Հա, մեկ էլ մի տեսարան ա տպավորվել մեջս. սենյակը, մահճակալները ու 2 հոգի կանգնած խոսում էին  :LOL:  :LOL:  էդ պահը ոնց որ աչքիս դիմացը լինի  :Jpit: :
 Ոնց էլ տենց մանրամասն հիշում եք  ::}: :

----------

kyahi (31.07.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Վայ, էդ տարիների իմ ամենասիրած սերիալն էր ։ Ես էլ եմ սկզբից նայել։ Մինչև վերջ չէ, բայց մի 7-8 տարի նայել եմ։Ուղղակի վերջերում մի պահ սկսել էին ցերեկները ցույց տալ, ես էլ ուսանող էի, չէի կարող նայել էդ ժամերին, համ էլ արդեն լսել էի, որ վերջում Իդենը մեռնում ա, ու նայելու ցանկությունս կորել էր. ես էդ դարդին հաստատ չէի դիմանա...  Բայց դե պետք ա փաստեմ, որ սերիալը շռայլորեն ընդգրկում ա մանկությանս մի մասն ու ամբողջ պատանեկությունս։


Ոնց, էրեխեք, էդ կինոն պրծել ա՞ :LOL: , իսկ ինձ թվում էր կեսից էլ ցույց չեն տվել։ Ես փաստորեն էդ ցերեկային սերիաները լրիվ փըստ եմ տվել  :Cray:  Ան ջան, մի օր, որ ազատ լինես, գրի էլի վերջը ինչ եղավ  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ոնց, էրեխեք, էդ կինոն պրծել ա՞, իսկ ինձ թվում էր կեսից էլ ցույց չեն տվել։ Ես փաստորեն էդ ցերեկային սերիաները լրիվ փըստ եմ տվել  Ան ջան, մի օր, որ ազատ լինես, գրի էլի վերջը ինչ եղավ


Վայ, ասում եմ՝ վերջը ես էլ չեմ նայել  :Jpit: ։ Մեկն էլ լիներ՝ ինձ պատմեր, թե վերջն ինչ եղավ  :LOL: ։ 

Ի դեպ, էդ տարիներին մի հատ անեկդոտ էր դուրս եկել. մեկին հարցնում են՝ Ամերիկայում որտե՞ղ կուզենայիր ապրել, ասում ա՝ Սանտա Բարբարայում, ասում են՝ ինչի՞, ասում ա՝ որովհետև էնտեղ բոլորին ճանաչում եմ  :Hands Up: ։  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (31.07.2010), kyahi (31.07.2010), Smokie (11.11.2010), Մանուլ (01.08.2010), ՆանՍ (11.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.08.2010), Սամսար (31.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ժող, բայց ինչքան բան ենք սովորել էդ սերիալից :LOL:  ես էլ եմ իմացել, թե раздвоение личности-ն ինչ ա հենց Սանտա Բարբարայից :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (31.07.2010), kyahi (31.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.08.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

Ժող, «Սանտը Բառբռան» էդ կինոն ռուսերեն նայողների համար տենց էլ կիսատ մնաց, հիմիկվա «Ռոսսիա»-ով էին ցույց տալի։ Բայց դե, մեկ ա, երևի ամենալավ սերիալը դա էր, որովհետեև  ո՞վ ա երկու հերոսի անուն հիշում, օրինակ, «Ռբինյա Իզաուռա»-ից կամ «Պռոստը, Մարիա»-ից։

Շատ զարմացա, որ կալիֆոռնիայի քարտեզում տեսա եդ քաղաքի կլորակը։ Կարծում էի, հնարած քաղաք ա, ոնց որ սերիալը։

----------


## Ariadna

Ժող, ինձ մի բան էլ հիշեցրեք, Ջինայի ամուսինը ո՞վ էր, որ ասում եք լավ զույգ էին։ Ես տենց բան չեմ հիշում, Ջինան Բրենդնի մաման էր, որին ունեցել էր Սիսիից, չէ՞, բայց ամուսին չեմ հիշում իր կողքին։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժող, «Սանտը Բառբռան» էդ կինոն ռուսերեն նայողների համար տենց էլ կիսատ մնաց, հիմիկվա «Ռոսսիա»-ով էին ցույց տալի։ Բայց դե, մեկ ա, երևի ամենալավ սերիալը դա էր, որովհետեև  ո՞վ ա երկու հերոսի անուն հիշում, օրինակ, «Ռբինյա Իզաուռա»-ից կամ «Պռոստը, Մարիա»-ից։


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես բոլոր նայածս սերիալների համարյա բոլոր հերոսների անուններն էլ հիշում եմ  :Blush: ։ Բայց դե «Սանտա Բարբարան» ինձ համար բոլոր սերիալներից առանձնանում էր, էդ հաստատ  :Jpit: ։ 





> Ժող, ինձ մի բան էլ հիշեցրեք, Ջինայի ամուսինը ո՞վ էր, որ ասում եք լավ զույգ էին։ Ես տենց բան չեմ հիշում, Ջինան Բրենդնի մաման էր, որին ունեցել էր Սիսիից, չէ՞, բայց ամուսին չեմ հիշում իր կողքին։


Կեյտ (Keith) Տիմմոնս էր անունը։ Մի շրջան կար, որ իրենց окружной прокурор–ն էր, չե՞ս հիշում։ Մեյսոնի հետ էլ չուներ  :LOL: ։ Ժուլիկ, տափուկ տիպ էր, բայց շատ հումորով ու զվարճալի  :Jpit: ։ Ջինայի հետ միասին ինչ խարդախություն ասես որ չէին մոգոնում, հատկապես Կեպվելների գլխին  :LOL: ։

----------

Ariadna (31.07.2010), ՆանՍ (11.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Կեյտ (Keith) Տիմենս էր անունը։ Մի շրջան կար, որ իրենց окружной прокурор–ն էր, չե՞ս հիշում։ Մեյսոնի հետ էլ չուներ ։ Ժուլիկ, տափուկ տիպ էր, բայց շատ հումորով ու զվարճալի ։


Այ, որ ասեցիր окружной прокурор հիշեցի տենց մի բան  :Smile:  Մեկ էլ դեռ էն ժամանակ նախանձով էի նայում էն հանգամանքին, որ Ջուլիան Մեյսոնից հղի էր, ու ոչ ոք չգիտեր, թե ումից ա հղի, ու հանգիստ ապրում էր, ու ոչ ոքի առաջ պատասխանատու չէր :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (31.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Վերջը... Չաննինգին պատահաբար սպանել էր Սոֆիա Կեյփվելը, բայց Չաննինգը իրականում Սիսիի ու Սոֆիայի երեխան չէր: Փոխել էին ծննդատանը, Բրիք Ուոլլեսն էր իսկական երեխան: Ջո Պերկինսն ու Կելլին սիրահարվում են իրար, ամուսնանում, բայց Պիտերը Ֆլինտը գժվում է, սկսում է մարդկանց սպանել, վերջում զալոժնիկներ է վերցնում, որոնց մեջ է Ջոն: Ջոն սպանում է Պիտերին, բայց ընկնում պատուհանից :Cray:  սիրածս հերոսներից էր:
Իդենը ժայռից ընկնում է (ալտեր-էգոների բազմությունից տառապելով), բայց հետո տեղ-տեղ էլի է երևում, վերջում ցույց են տալիս բաժանվելու թղթերը, ու Կրուզը գնում է քաղաքից :Sad: 
Ջուլիան ու Մեյսոնը ամուսնանում են, որոշում են երեխա որդեգրել (որովհետև Մեյսոնի գենիտալիաների վրա ժամանակին կրակել էին, ինչից նա կոմայի մեջ էր ընկել, հետո տեսել, թե ինչպես է աստված «Սանտա Բարբարա» նայում), բայց հանկարծ պարզում են, որ Ջուլիան հղի է :Tongue: 
Իրականում իմ համար ամենառոմանտիկը Բրենդոնի (Ջինայի տղայի) ու նրա ընկերուհու սիրավեպն էր))) նամանավանդ որ լուսնի խավարման ժամանակ համբուրվեցին :Blush:  էդ ժամանակ դա իմ երազանքների գագաթնակետերից մեկն էր:
Ջինան :LOL:  ախմախ Ջինան պատճառ դարձավ, որ ես իմանամ, թե ինչ է սպերմայի բանկը :LOL:  որտեղից նա գողանում է Սիսիի ու Մեյսոնի սպերման, ինքն իրեն բեղմնավորում ու ամուսնանում Լայոնելի հետ :LOL: 
Էլ բան չեմ հիշում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:22 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:13 ----------




> Ժող, «Սանտը Բառբռան» էդ կինոն ռուսերեն նայողների համար տենց էլ կիսատ մնաց, հիմիկվա «Ռոսսիա»-ով էին ցույց տալի։ Բայց դե, մեկ ա, երևի ամենալավ սերիալը դա էր, որովհետեև  ո՞վ ա երկու հերոսի անուն հիշում, օրինակ, «Ռբինյա Իզաուռա»-ից կամ «Պռոստը, Մարիա»-ից։
> 
> Շատ զարմացա, որ կալիֆոռնիայի քարտեզում տեսա եդ քաղաքի կլորակը։ Կարծում էի, հնարած քաղաք ա, ոնց որ սերիալը։


Ուզու՞մ ես՝ քեզ մանրամասն պատմեմ «Իմ Երկրորդ Մայրը», «Ալոնդրան», «Կասանդրան», «Անտոնելլան», «Девушка по имени судьба»-ն, «Սուրճ Կնոջ Բուրմունքովը», «Բլանկոյի Այրին», «Жестокий Ангел»-ը, «Новая Жертва»-ն, «Կլոնը» :LOL:  բայց որ ասես, հերոսներին նկարագրեմ՝ մեծ մասին չեմ կարողանա, որովհետև էս բոլոր սերիալները ես... լսել եմ: Թե ոնց են տնեցիք նայում: Կողքի սենյակում: Բացի «Կլոնից», որի սյուժեից սերիալային ջուրծեծոցին հանելու դեպքում հիանալի բան կստացվի: Ու «Ալոնդրայից», բայց վերջում զզվեցի (երբ Ալոնդրայի մռութ ամուսինն ու էն ապուշ Բրունոն կռվում էին, ու Ալոնդրան չգիտեր, թե ում ընտրի):
Իրականում ինձ մի քիչ ուրիշ սերիալներ էին ձգում:

----------

Ariadna (31.07.2010), kyahi (31.07.2010), Լուսաբեր (31.07.2010), ՆանՍ (11.11.2010), Ուլուանա (31.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.08.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վերջը... Չաննինգին պատահաբար սպանել էր Սոֆիա Կեյփվելը, բայց Չաննինգը իրականում Սիսիի ու Սոֆիայի երեխան չէր: Փոխել էին ծննդատանը, Բրիք Ուոլլեսն էր իսկական երեխան:


Էս մասերը  ես տեսել եմ, էդ էնքան էլ վերջերում չէր կարծեմ։ Բայց մի «մանրուք» բաց ես թողել. պարզվել էր, որ էդ երեխան ոչ թե Սիսիից էր, այլ Լայոնելից  :LOL: ։ Դե, Սոֆիան մինչև Սիսիի հետ ամուսնանալը Լայոնելի հետ էր եղել, չէ՞։ Մի խոսքով՝ Բրիկը Սոֆիայի ու Լայոնելի տղան էր դուրս եկել։




> Ջո Պերկինսն ու Կելլին սիրահարվում են իրար, ամուսնանում, բայց Պիտերը Ֆլինտը գժվում է, սկսում է մարդկանց սպանել, վերջում զալոժնիկներ է վերցնում, որոնց մեջ է Ջոն: Ջոն սպանում է Պիտերին, բայց ընկնում պատուհանից սիրածս հերոսներից էր:
> Իդենը ժայռից ընկնում է (ալտեր-էգոների բազմությունից տառապելով), բայց հետո տեղ-տեղ էլի է երևում, վերջում ցույց են տալիս բաժանվելու թղթերը, ու Կրուզը գնում է քաղաքից:


Այ սրանք չեմ իմացել... Բայց Ջո Պերկինսն ու Պիտերը չգիտեմ էլ ով են, երևի իմ նայելուց հետո էին հայտնվել...  :Dntknw: 




> Ջուլիան ու Մեյսոնը ամուսնանում են, որոշում են երեխա որդեգրել (որովհետև Մեյսոնի գենիտալիաների վրա ժամանակին կրակել էին, ինչից նա կոմայի մեջ էր ընկել, հետո տեսել, թե ինչպես է աստված «Սանտա Բարբարա» նայում), բայց հանկարծ պարզում են, որ Ջուլիան հղի է


 :LOL:  Բայց Մեյսոնն ու Ջուլիան կինոյի կեսերից էին ամուսնացել, իսկ մինչև էդ հասցրել էին աղջիկ ունենալ։ Անունն էլ Սամանտա էր, լավ հիշում եմ։ Երբ դեռ միասին չէին, Ջուլիան ուղղակի որոշել էր երեխա ունենալ ու տղամարդ էր փնտրում իր ցանկությունն իրականացնելու համար  :LOL: ։ Մի երկու հոգի հրաժարվեցին, հետո Մեյսոնին դիմեց, Մեյսոնը համաձայնեց։ Բայց սկզբում էդ զուտ գործնական բան էր, հարաբերությունների շարունակություն չէր նախատեսվում, էլի  :LOL: ։ Դրանից հետո էլ Մեյսոնն ամուսնացել էր Վիկտորիայի հետ՝ կարծեմ խղճահարությունից, որովհետև վերջինս տառապում էր Կրուզի հանդեպ անպատասխան սիրուց ու համ էլ հղի էր նրանից, որովհետև մի անգամ՝ Կրուզի հիվանդ եղած ժամանակ, երբ վերջինիս գիտակցությունը տեղը չէր, Վիկտորիան առիթից օգտվել էր ու հետն եղել, նա էլ կարծել էր՝ Իդենն ա  :LOL: , որից հետո Վիկտորիան հղիացել էր Կրուզից, Մեյսոնն էլ խղճահարությունից ամուսնացել էր հետը ու ահագին ժամանակ ձևացնում էին, իբր, էդ երեխան Մեյսոնից ա։ Բայց հետո Վիկտորիան էլ կարծեմ մեռավ, երեխային էլ Իդենն ու Կրուզը վերցրին պահելու։ Դե, Մեյոսնն էլ Ջուլիայի հետ ամուսնացավ ու խալխի երեխային պահելու փոխարեն սկսեց վերջապես իր սեփական երեխային պահել  :LOL: ։




> Իրականում իմ համար ամենառոմանտիկը Բրենդոնի (Ջինայի տղայի) ու նրա ընկերուհու սիրավեպն էր))) նամանավանդ որ լուսնի խավարման ժամանակ համբուրվեցին էդ ժամանակ դա իմ երազանքների գագաթնակետերից մեկն էր:


 :Shok:  Բրենդոնը բայց երեխա էր։ Էդ ե՞րբ էդքան մեծացավ, որ հասցրեց ռոմանտիկայի մեջ մտնել։ Փաստորեն, էդքան ժամանակ էր անցել, հա՞։ Չգիտեի  :Jpit: ։ 




> Ջինան ախմախ Ջինան պատճառ դարձավ, որ ես իմանամ, թե ինչ է սպերմայի բանկը որտեղից նա գողանում է Սիսիի ու Մեյսոնի սպերման, ինքն իրեն բեղմնավորում ու ամուսնանում Լայոնելի հետ
> Էլ բան չեմ հիշում:


Դրանց հեչ իրար հետ չեմ պատկերացնում  :LOL: ։

----------


## Rhayader

> Էս մասերը  ես տեսել եմ, էդ էնքան էլ վերջերում չէր կարծեմ։ Բայց մի «մանրուք» բաց ես թողել. պարզվել էր, որ էդ երեխան ոչ թե Սիսիից էր, այլ Լայոնելից ։ Դե, Սոֆիան մինչև Սիսիի հետ ամուսնանալը Լայոնելի հետ էր եղել, չէ՞։ Մի խոսքով՝ Բրիկը Սոֆիայի ու Լայոնելի տղան էր դուրս եկել։


Դե արի ու էդ խառնաշփոթից գլուխ հանի :LOL: 



> Այ սրանք չեմ իմացել... Բայց Ջո Պերկինսն ու Պիտերը չգիտեմ էլ ով են, երևի իմ նայելուց հետո էին հայտնվել...


Ջո Պերկինսն ամենահին հերոսն ա: Սերիալը հենց իրա բանտից դուրս գալու պահից ա սկսում: Ինքը նստել էր Չաննինգի սպանության համար: Հետո համարյա բոլորին հերթով մեղադրում են Չաննինգի սպանության մեջ :LOL: 



> Բայց Մեյսոնն ու Ջուլիան կինոյի կեսերից էին ամուսնացել, իսկ մինչև էդ հասցրել էին աղջիկ ունենալ։ Անունն էլ Սամանտա էր, լավ հիշում եմ։ Երբ դեռ միասին չէին, Ջուլիան ուղղակի որոշել էր երեխա ունենալ ու տղամարդ էր փնտրում իր ցանկությունն իրականացնելու համար ։ Մի երկու հոգի հրաժարվեցին, հետո Մեյսոնին դիմեց, Մեյսոնը համաձայնեց։ Բայց սկզբում էդ զուտ գործնական բան էր, հարաբերությունների շարունակություն չէր նախատեսվում, էլի ։ Դրանից հետո էլ Մեյսոնն ամուսնացել էր Վիկտորիայի հետ՝ կարծեմ խղճահարությունից, որովհետև վերջինս տառապում էր Կրուզի հանդեպ անպատասխան սիրուց ու համ էլ հղի էր նրանից, որովհետև մի անգամ՝ Կրուզի հիվանդ եղած ժամանակ, երբ վերջինիս գիտակցությունը տեղը չէր, Վիկտորիան առիթից օգտվել էր ու հետն եղել, նա էլ կարծել էր՝ Իդենն ա , որից հետո Վիկտորիան հղիացել էր Կրուզից, Մեյսոնն էլ խղճահարությունից ամուսնացել էր հետը ու ահագին ժամանակ ձևացնում էին, իբր, էդ երեխան Մեյսոնից ա։ Բայց հետո Վիկտորիան էլ կարծեմ մեռավ, երեխային էլ Իդենն ու Կրուզը վերցրին պահելու։ Դե, Մեյոսնն էլ Ջուլիայի հետ ամուսնացավ ու խալխի երեխային պահելու փոխարեն սկսեց վերջապես իր սեփական երեխային պահել ։


Արդեն լավ չեմ հիշում էդ պահերը :Think:  կարծեմ՝ բաժանվում են, վերջում նորից վերամիավորվում:



> Բրենդոնը բայց երեխա էր։ Էդ ե՞րբ էդքան մեծացավ, որ հասցրեց ռոմանտիկայի մեջ մտնել։ Փաստորեն, էդքան ժամանակ էր անցել, հա՞։ Չգիտեի ։


Հենց կայֆը նրանում էր, որ Բրենդոնի ու կարծեմ հենց Սամանտայի համբուրվելու պահին երկուսն էլ երեխա էին :Love:  :Blush:  ես ռոմանտիկ երեխա էի: Փոքր ժամանակ:



> Դրանց հեչ իրար հետ չեմ պատկերացնում ։


Ձեր պռակատում կլինի, վերցրու նայի :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (31.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ջո Պերկինսն ամենահին հերոսն ա: Սերիալը հենց իրա բանտից դուրս գալու պահից ա սկսում: Ինքը նստել էր Չաննինգի սպանության համար: Հետո համարյա բոլորին հերթով մեղադրում են Չաննինգի սպանության մեջ


Ես առաջին մի քանի սերիաները կարծեմ չեմ նայել։ 
Հա, Չեննինգի սպանության համար որ հերթով բոլորին կասկածում ու մեղադրում էին, էդ հիշում եմ  :Jpit: ։ Բայց էդ Ջո Պերկինսին հաստատ չեմ տեսել, հնարավոր չի, որ չհիշեի։ Իմ բացակայության օրոք ա երևացել հաստատ  :LOL: ։ 




> Արդեն լավ չեմ հիշում էդ պահերը կարծեմ՝ բաժանվում են, վերջում նորից վերամիավորվում:


Դե, ես որ վերջը չեմ տեսել, էդ չեմ կարող ասել, բայց իմ գրածները հաստատ տենց են եղել։ 




> Հենց կայֆը նրանում էր, որ Բրենդոնի ու կարծեմ հենց Սամանտայի համբուրվելու պահին երկուսն էլ երեխա էին ես ռոմանտիկ երեխա էի: Փոքր ժամանակ:


Վայ, Սամանտայի հե՞տ  :Jpit: ։ Ինչ հետաքրքիր ա  :Jpit: ։ 




> Ձեր պռակատում կլինի, վերցրու նայի


Չկա  :Sad:   :LOL: ։ Ավելի ճիշտ՝ մենք կինոները գրադարանից ենք վերցնում, մոտ մի տարի առաջ «Դալլասն» էինք վերցրել, մի երկու սեզոն նայել էինք, հավես նոստագլիայի մեջ էինք  :Jpit: ։ Բայց «Սանտա Բարբարան» չենք գտել։ Ի դեպ, «Դալլասի» մասին թեմա չե՞ս ուզում բացել։ Էնտեղ էլ ահագին ասելիք կա  :LOL: ։

----------

ՆանՍ (11.11.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ես Դալլասը չնայեցի :LOL:  դեռ այդ ժամանակվանից ատում էի նավթաբիզնեսի ներկայացուցիչներին :Angry2:  դու բացիր)))

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս թեմայի գրառումները լրիվ Սանտա Բարբարա են  :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ Սանտա-Բարբարան Կալիֆորնիայի ամենագեղեցիկ քաղաքներից մեկն ա ու Սանտա-Բարբարացիների մեծ մասը սկի տեղյակ չեն, որ իրենց քաղաքի անունով սերիալ գոյություն ունի  ::}:

----------

kyahi (01.08.2010), Rhayader (01.08.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս թեմայի գրառումները լրիվ Սանտա Բարբարա են 
> 
> Ի դեպ Սանտա-Բարբարան Կալիֆորնիայի ամենագեղեցիկ քաղաքներից մեկն ա ու Սանտա-Բարբարացիների մեծ մասը սկի տեղյակ չեն, որ իրենց քաղաքի անունով սերիալ գոյություն ունի


Փաստորեն, իրանք տեղյակ չեն, որ մենք իրանց քաղաքի բոլոր բնակիչներին ճանաչում ենք, հա՞  :LOL: ։

----------

Ariadna (01.08.2010), kyahi (01.08.2010), Մանուլ (01.08.2010), ՆանՍ (11.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.08.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

Ես էլ մենակ Դալլաս անունն եմ հիշում  :Jpit:  Դե օփընինգի երաժշտությունը համարյա բոլորն էլ անգիր գիտեն:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես էլ մենակ Դալլաս անունն եմ հիշում  Դե օփընինգի երաժշտությունը համարյա բոլորն էլ անգիր գիտեն:


«Սանտա Բարբարայում» Դալլաս չկար բայց  :Jpit: ։ Էդ էլ առանձին սերիալ ա՝ հենց «Դալլաս» անունով, որի գործողությունները տեղի են ունենում Տեխասի Դալլաս քաղաքում  :Smile: ։

----------


## Ռեդ

> «Սանտա Բարբարայում» Դալլաս չկար բայց ։ Էդ էլ առանձին սերիալ ա՝ հենց «Դալլաս» անունով, որի գործողությունները տեղի են ունենում Տեխասի Դալլաս քաղաքում ։


Ես հաստատ ինչ-որ քաչալ մեկին եմ հիշում, Դալլաս անունով:  :Jpit:  Հաստա՞տ չկար:  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ես հաստատ ինչ-որ քաչալ մեկին եմ հիշում, Դալլաս անունով:  Հաստա՞տ չկար:


Ներող. Այ էս սերիալից *Dallas Cassel*-ի հետ եմ շփոթել:
 :Smile:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ես մինչև էն պահը նայեցի, երբ Կռուզին ձերբակալեցին: Դրանից հետո արդեն ջրիկացավ:
Ամենաշատը երևի թե Էլեոնորա/Ելենային էի սիրում` Սիսիի ու Պամելայի դստերը: Այ թե շուստռի աղջիկ էր...




> 


Բառերով չեմ կարող նկարագրել զգացումներս, երբ սա դիտեցի/լսեցի:
Ինչպիսի զուգադիպություն է, որ նաև այսօր սկսեցի ինտերնետից քաշել ու լսել ռուսական էստրադայի հին երգեր, որոնք դպրոցական հասակում էի լսում:
Մանկությունս ով է գողացել, հենց հիմա հետ տվեք  :Angry2:   :Love:   :Cray:

----------

Ariadna (01.08.2010), kyahi (01.08.2010), Rhayader (01.08.2010), Հարդ (01.08.2010), ՆանՍ (11.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.08.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Էս թեմայի գրառումները լրիվ Սանտա Բարբարա են 
> 
> Ի դեպ Սանտա-Բարբարան Կալիֆորնիայի ամենագեղեցիկ քաղաքներից մեկն ա ու Սանտա-Բարբարացիների մեծ մասը սկի տեղյակ չեն, որ իրենց քաղաքի անունով սերիալ գոյություն ունի


Դե, Ակումբն իրանով արդեն Սանտա Բարբարա ա))) բա ինչի՞ եմ էս թեման բացել))) զգում էի, որ սերիալը ստեղ լիքը երկրպագուներ կունենա)))

----------

kyahi (01.08.2010), ՆանՍ (11.11.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Սանտա-Բարբարայի մասին նույնիսկ անեկդոտներ էին հորինում (առանձնապես շատ խնդալու չեն, բայց դե):

- Ու՞ր կուզենաիր գնալ ապրելու:
- Սանտա-Բարբարա:
- Ինչու՞:
- Այնտեղ բոլոորին ճանաչում եմ:

- Տեսնես ճի՞շտ է, որ 2000 թվականին աշխարհի վերջն է լինելու:
- Ոչ:
- Ի՞նչ գիտես:
- Սանտա-Բարբարան 2006 թվականին է վերջանալու:

----------

Rhayader (01.08.2010), Yevuk (01.08.2010), Աթեիստ (01.08.2010), ՆանՍ (11.11.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Ես էս սերիալի ժամանակ շատ փոքր էի ու ինձ առանձնապես չէր գրավում. էդ տարիքում ինձ ավելի շատ գրավում էին իմ խաղալիքները:  :Beee:   :LOL:  Բայց երաժշտությունը հիշում եմ, մեկ էլ մի քանի տեսարան ա մեջս տպավորվել, համ էլ հիշում եմ, որ մեջը մի սիրուն շիկահեր աղջիկ կար:  :Jpit:  Մեր տանը «Սանտա - Բարբարա» էդքան էլ չէին նայում. ավելի ուշոտ «Դալլաս» էին նայում. այ դրանից ավելի շատ եմ հիշում:  :Jpit:  «Սանտա - Բարբարա»-յի մասին հիմնականում լսում էի հարևաններից ու հիշում եմ, որ լուրեր էին պտտվում, որ էդ սերիալը կյանքում չի վերջանալու:  :LOL:  Ես էլ անընդհատ մտածում էի՝ տեսնես, որ տատիկ դառնամ, էլի գնալույա էս սերիալը:  :LOL:

----------


## Smokie

Ես էլ եմ հիշում էդ սերիալը: :LOL:  Շատ լավ եմ հիշում եւ՛ թեմայի սկզբում նշված կամարները եւ երաժշտությունը: Հիշում եմ կերպարներին՝ Կռուզ, Իդեն, Մեյսոն, Սիսի, Ջինա, Կեյտ (սովորաբար Կեյտը աղջկա անուն ա լինոմ, բայց...սերիալում ինչ ասես չի լինի :LOL: ), Ջինայի տղա Բռենդոն, երկար մազերով բժշկին էլ եմ հիշում, հիշում եմ նաեւ մի հան կյաժ մազերով ջահել տղայի, (անունները չեմ հիշում): Փոքր էի էդ ժամանակ, սկի չէի էլ հասկանում էդ կինոն բայց հիշողությանս մեջ կա: :LOL:  Այստեղ խոսք է գնացել Մեյսոնի մորուքի մասին՝ իմ հեշելով սկզբից բեղերով էր, հետո թրաշվեց: :Jpit:

----------

Ուլուանա (11.11.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Հա, մեկել  հիշում եմ, որ ծաաանր տարա, երբ Kelli-i դերասանուհին փոխվեց :Sad:  օր ու գիշեր երանի էի տալի, որ հին  դերասանուհին նորից հետ  գա :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես էլ եմ հիշում էդ սերիալը: Շատ լավ եմ հիշում եւ՛ թեմայի սկզբում նշված կամարները եւ երաժշտությունը: Հիշում եմ կերպարներին՝ Կռուզ, Իդեն, Մեյսոն, Սիսի, Ջինա, Կեյտ (սովորաբար Կեյտը աղջկա անուն ա լինոմ, բայց...սերիալում ինչ ասես չի լինի), Ջինայի տղա Բռենդոն, երկար մազերով բժշկին էլ եմ հիշում, հիշում եմ նաեւ մի հան կյաժ մազերով ջահել տղայի, (անունները չեմ հիշում): Փոքր էի էդ ժամանակ, սկի չէի էլ հասկանում էդ կինոն բայց հիշողությանս մեջ կա: Այստեղ խոսք է գնացել Մեյսոնի մորուքի մասին՝ իմ հեշելով սկզբից բեղերով էր, հետո թրաշվեց:


Չէ, սկզբում ոչ բեղեր ուներ, ոչ էլ մորուք, հետո սկսեց մորուք պահել (բնականաբար, բեղերի հետ  :Jpit: ), իսկ ավելի հետո ուղղակի դերասանը փոխվեց, որը բեղեր ու մորուք չուներ  :Smile: :

----------


## Smokie

> Չէ, սկզբում ոչ բեղեր ուներ, ոչ էլ մորուք, հետո սկսեց մորուք պահել (բնականաբար, բեղերի հետ ), իսկ ավելի հետո ուղղակի դերասանը փոխվեց, որը բեղեր ու մորուք չուներ


Էդ էլ էի մտածել: :Smile:  Բայց բեղ-մորուքից առաջ ես իրան չէի տեսել թրաշված, առաջին անգամ որ տեսա, բեղ-մորուքով էր: :LOL:

----------


## AniwaR

Է-էհ:  :LOL:  Ես էլ էն եմ հիշում, որ տատիկ-պապիկի մոտ՝ գյուղում էինք մնում ամառները (մի հազար հոգի ժողովուրդ), բոլորը իրիկունը հոգնած-ջարդած գալիս էին տուն ու հավաքվում ծելեվիզրի շուրջը՝ Սանտա-Բարբարա նայելու:  :Jpit: 

Կռուււզըըը, Կռուզըըըըը: :LOL:  Կռուզի անունը մեր տանը թևավոր խոսք ա դարձել: Մամաս մինչև հիմա, որ պապայի վրա ջղայնանում ա, ասում ա՝ «Հո՞ Կռուզը չես»:  :Lol2:  

Մեկ էլ էն եմ հիշում, որ քույրս ինչ-որ ասում էր, թե Կռուզի իսկական անունը Ա ա (հա, հենց Ա): Տենաս ճի՞շտ ա, թե չէ: Մի հատ ստուգեմ:  :LOL: 

Հ.գ. Հա էլի: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Martinez  :LOL:  :LOL:  Տարիների առեղծվածը ջրի երես դուրս եկավ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ...Մեկ էլ էն եմ հիշում, որ քույրս ինչ-որ ասում էր, թե Կռուզի իսկական անունը Ա ա (հա, հենց Ա): Տենաս ճի՞շտ ա, թե չէ: Մի հատ ստուգեմ: 
> 
> Հ.գ. Հա էլի: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Martinez  Տարիների առեղծվածը ջրի երես դուրս եկավ:


Հա, ես էլ էի դրա վրա ահագին զարմացել, որ իմացել էի  :LOL: :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բայց Վիկիում գրած ա, որ լրիվ անունը Ադոլֆո է:

----------

Rhayader (11.11.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Բայց Վիկիում գրած ա, որ լրիվ անունը Ադոլֆո է:


Կարդալ միայն դու չէ, որ գիտես:  :Jpit:  Ու՞ր ա հումորի կնոպկան: :Goblin:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց Վիկիում գրած ա, որ լրիվ անունը Ադոլֆո է:


Էդ լրիվ անունն ու՞մ ա հետաքրքրում, եթե ամեն տեղ А ա գրվել միշտ  :Jpit: :

----------

AniwaR (11.11.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Դե երևի չի ուզեցել Հիտլերի հետ ասոցիացվի, դրա համար ա Ադոլֆոյից մենակ Ա-ն թողել  :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

Էդ A-ն անորոշ հոդն ա  :Xeloq: :

----------

AniwaR (11.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (12.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.11.2010)

----------


## erexa

Մենակ էն եմ հիշում, որ ծանոթ,բարեկամ, հարևան սաղ համարիա թե էդ կինոն էին նայում բացի ինձանից:  :LOL:  Փոքր ժամանակվանից էլ չէի սիրում էդ երկարատև սերիալները, որ ինչքան գնում, գնում չէին պրծնում:  :Yerexa:

----------


## Smokie

> Չէ, սկզբում ոչ բեղեր ուներ, ոչ էլ մորուք, հետո սկսեց մորուք պահել (բնականաբար, բեղերի հետ ), իսկ ավելի հետո ուղղակի դերասանը փոխվեց, որը բեղեր ու մորուք չուներ :





> Էդ էլ էի մտածել: Բայց բեղ-մորուքից առաջ ես իրան չէի տեսել թրաշված, առաջին անգամ որ տեսա, բեղ-մորուքով էր:


Մտա էս թեմա, որ գրեի այն, ինչ կկարդաք հաջորդիվ :Jpit:  Ամեն դեպքերում ուզեցի հիշեմ ի՞նչգրառումներ եմ արել:

Ուրեմն, էս սերիալում Մեյսոնի պուճուր ժամանակներից էլ են ցույց տալիս` գուցե միայն էս փոքրիկ դրվագն ա: Զարմանալի չէր լինի եթե... եթե դերասանը չլիներ ոչ այլ ոք, քան Լեոնարդո դի Կապրիոն: :Jpit: 


Բայց ինչ բոց ա: :LOL:  Սերիալի միջի բոլոր դերասանների միջից մենակ էդ էրեխեն դառավ մեծ, հոլիվուդյան դերասան՝ մյուսները էդպես էլ Սանտա-Բարբարիստ մնացին: :Jpit:

----------

John (12.02.2016), Աթեիստ (12.02.2016)

----------


## Smokie

Ես էլ էս 2 օրը բռնել, կարդում էի ռուսական վիքիպեդիայում սերիալի սյուժեն: Վա՜յ մամա ջան էդ ինչ աբսուրդ էր: :LOL:  Էդ ինչքան հեշտությամբ ու արագ էին հերոսները սիրահարվում ու սերերին փոխում: Ի՜նչ հաճախ էին բաժանվում ու սպանություններն ինչ հեշտ ու հանգիստ էին կատարվում: Կելլիի ամուսնուն, կամ ընկերոջը սպանում են ու ինքը միանգամից ուրիշի ա գտնում: :Jpit:  Չնայած եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ 200-քանի սերիայանոց սեզոնը մի քանի տողով էր նկարագրված, հեչ էլ զարմանալի չի: :Lol2: 



> Ես էլ եմ հիշում էդ սերիալը:  Շատ լավ եմ հիշում եւ՛ թեմայի սկզբում նշված կամարները եւ երաժշտությունը:  Հիշում եմ կերպարներին՝ Կռուզ, Իդեն, Մեյսոն, Սիսի, Ջինա, Կեյտ (սովորաբար  Կեյտը աղջկա անուն ա լինոմ, բայց...սերիալում ինչ ասես չի լինի),  Ջինայի տղա Բռենդոն, երկար մազերով բժշկին էլ եմ հիշում, հիշում եմ նաեւ  մի հան կյաժ մազերով ջահել տղայի, (անունները չեմ հիշում): Փոքր էի էդ  ժամանակ, սկի չէի էլ հասկանում էդ կինոն բայց հիշողությանս մեջ կա: Այստեղ խոսք է գնացել Մեյսոնի մորուքի մասին՝ իմ հեշելով սկզբից բեղերով էր, հետո թրաշվեց:


Ես տենց էլ չհիշեցի, թե ո՞վ էր էդ կյաժ մազերով տղան: Շատ հնարավոր ա Կելլիի էն օրերի ընկերն էր, երբ Մեյսոնը բեղ-մորուքով էր, (դժվար Ջեֆրին լիներ՝ տեսել եմ իրան, նման չէր :Jpit:  ): Հիշում եմ, որ էդ ջահելին շատ էինք սիրում ես ու քույրս, իսկ Կելլիի դեմքը չեմ հիշում պուճուր ժամանակներումս՝ մենակ անունն էր տպավորվել ու հիշվել: Ոչ էլ էն բժշկին հիշեցի, թե ո՞վ էր:

Մի քանի կռիվային տեսարաններ տպավորվել են մեջս: 
Մեկում մի հատ մեծ տուրուդմփոց եղավ հանկարծ, մի միջացառման ժամանակ, Կեյտին գցեցին բասեինը, Կռուզն էր բա՜րձր տեղից թռավ՝ կամ ընկավ գոռալով, (չէ, Իդենի հետ հաստատ չեմ շփոթում :Nea:  :Jpit:  ): Էդտեղ ես զարմացա, որ մեծ ձյաձյան՝ էն էլ Կռուզի նման ուժեղը կարող ա «աաաա» գոռա անկախ ամեն ինչից: :Jpit:  
Բա էս մասը, որ խեղճը լացում ա գոռալով «Ադրիանաաա՜»: Չգիտեմ ինչի ես ու քույրս ծիծաղում էինք: Հետո որ հարցրեցի իրան «Черт возьми ի՞նչ ա նշանակում» (տեսեք, ես էլ էս բանն եմ սովորել)՝ կատակով ասեց «Սատանա վերցրու»: :LOL: 



Հիշում եմ, որ մի սերիայի սկզբում Իդենին մի մեքենայի միջից օդում գլորելով շպրտում են ձյուների մեջ: Հագին էլ տաք-տաք կարմիր վերարկու էր կապյուշոնով, նեղված ակնոցները հանեց ու նայեց մեքենայի հետևից: Նենց կուզեի մի հատ գտնեի էդ ու առաջին պատմածս հատվածը, բայց հաստատ չեմ տանջվի ու ժամեր չեմ ծախսի դրա վրա: :LOL: 

Մի անգամ էլ, երբ արդեն ահագին մեծացել էի մի սերիա տեսա, ինչի մասին вообще գրած չէր վիքիում: :Dntknw:  Իբր թե Կելլին մեռել ա ու ո՞վ ա մարդասպանը՞՝ Իդենը: Հիշելով խոստովանում՝ պատմում էր Կռուզին ու Կեյտին: Երևի պատահականություն էր:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.02.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մտա էս թեմա, որ գրեի այն, ինչ կկարդաք հաջորդիվ Ամեն դեպքերում ուզեցի հիշեմ ի՞նչգրառումներ եմ արել:
> 
> Ուրեմն, էս սերիալում Մեյսոնի պուճուր ժամանակներից էլ են ցույց տալիս` գուցե միայն էս փոքրիկ դրվագն ա: Զարմանալի չէր լինի եթե... եթե դերասանը չլիներ ոչ այլ ոք, քան Լեոնարդո դի Կապրիոն:
> 
> 
> Բայց ինչ բոց ա: Սերիալի միջի բոլոր դերասանների միջից մենակ էդ էրեխեն դառավ մեծ, հոլիվուդյան դերասան՝ մյուսները էդպես էլ Սանտա-Բարբարիստ մնացին:


Բա Ռոբին Րա՞յթը։

----------

Smokie (13.02.2016), Շինարար (12.02.2016), Ուլուանա (12.02.2016)

----------


## Smokie

> Բա Ռոբին Րա՞յթը։


Ես իրան էդքան էլ չգիտեմ, մենակ էս թեման վերընթերցելուց իմացա, որ Ֆորեստ Գամպում ա խաղացել: Հա ուրիշ լիքը կինոներ կային նշված վիքիում :Smile:

----------


## Smokie

Էստեղ Սանտա-Բարբարայի пародия-ն էլ կա :LOL: 


Спрут ֆիլմի գլխավոր կերպարի սպանության վրա էլ էին пародия արել, բայց пояему-то տեսանյություն չկա:

----------

